# Looking for a striper charter



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Looking for a economical charter in october for stripers from as far north as Rhode island to as far south as De. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Try this link for a start:

http://www.1fghp.com/ri


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I really apreciate it. 

Rich


----------

